# worth the trip?



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Did all the rain mess-up the fishing for piers/bridges?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

cant catch them on the couch!!!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

no they bite it


----------

